# استفسارات.. بخصوص هندسية طيران ..



## مهندس بحريني (15 فبراير 2007)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة..،،
تحية طيبة وبعد ..،،

في بداية يا خوان .. احب اني استفسر عن بعض الاشياء..،،

لي راح تخدمني نشالله في شهر 6 باذن الله ..

بعيت اعرف ما هي ومنطمة الطيران الدولية (ICAO) او رخصة منطمة الطيران الدولية (ICAO)
وهل دراسة هندسية طيران .. صعبه جدا" وما فرق بينها وبين دراسة طيار....
هل يستطيع مهندس طيران .. بان يقوم بمقام طيار.... وما افضل بين الاثنين...
وبنسبة الى راتب .. ايهما ايكون رابتها ..مثمر..؟؟

لو كنت انا واجه شوية صعوبة في الانجليزية .. في بعض مفردات .. تزول هذه مشكلة مع دراسة هندسية طيران ام تبقى عائقا" علي...

وتمنى من كل من مهندسين مصطفى.. ومهندس وليد سمير.. بان يردون علي.. في اقرب وقت ممكن..

وتحياتي لكم ..،،:77:


----------



## م المصري (25 فبراير 2007)

الإتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي هو تحالف إقليمي فيما بين شركات الطيران العربية وقد أنشأ من قبل جامعة الدول العربية في العام 1965، ويهدف المشروع إلي تعزيز التعاون ومعايير الجودة والسلامة بين شركات الطيران العربية الناقلة الموجودة في اي من الدول ال 22 التي تشارك في جامعة الدول العربية.

يقع مقر الإتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي في العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت، بينما يقع مقر مركز التدريب الإقليمي للإتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي في عمان بالأردن.

تم إنشاء مركز التدريب الإقليمي سنة 1996، قام المركز بتوسعة في العام 2000 لإعطاء دورات تدريبية في كل من بيروت و القاهرة ، ويوفر المركز دورات تدريبية رخيصة التكلفة لجميع أعضاء الإتحاد.

كل عام يقوم الإتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي بدعوة أعضائة إلي مقره لمؤتمر يختص بالطيران في العالم العربي و يناقش فية التقدم الذي تم إحرازه والمشكلات المطلوب مواجهتها وحلها وإرساء خطة للتطوير والتحديث.

الإنضمام للإتحاد العربي ليس إلزاميا على جميع شركات الطيران الناقلة في العالم العربي، فالخطوط الجوية الموريتانية ليست عضوا فيه

الإتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي (بالإنجليزية:Arab Air Carriers Organization)، وتختصر إلي (آكو)(بالإنجليزية:AACO). 

مركز التدريب الإقليمي للإتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي (بالإنجليزية:Arab Air Carriers Organization Regional Training Center)، وتختصر إلي (آكورتس) (بالإنجليزية:AACORTC). 

ينضوي تحت لواء هذا التحالف 23 عضو :

الخطوط الجوية الأفريقية 
الخطوط الجوية الجزائرية 
العربية للطيران 
مصر للطيران 
طيران الإمارات 
الخطوط الجوية الإتحادية - إتحاد 
طيران الخليج 
الخطوط الجوية العراقية 
الأردنية للطيران 
الخطوط الجوية الكويتية 
الخطوط الجوية العربية الليبية 
طيران الشرق الأوسط 
الطيران العماني 
الخطوط الجوية الفلسطينية 
الخطوط الجوية القطرية - القطرية 
الخطوط الملكية المغربية 
الملكية الأردنية 
الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية 
الخطوط الجوية السودانية 
مؤسسة الطيران العربية السورية - السورية 
الخطوط الجوية عبر المتوسط 
الخطوط الجوية التونسية 
الخطوط الجوية اليمنية - اليمنية 
أحد أهم المشروعات الطموحة التي يقوم على تنفيذها الأتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي هو تحول جميع أعضائه من التذاكر الورقية إلي التذاكر الإلكترونية وذلك بحلول العام 2007 كميعاد نهائي حدده الاتحاد الدولي للنقل الجوي (إياتا) (IATA)، والإجتماع المزمع أنعقادة لبحث تفعيل هذه الخطة من قبل أعضاء الإتحاد سيشكل إختبار عصيب وذلك لأن معظم الأعضاء ليس لديهم خطط لإحلال التذاكر الإلكترونية محل الورقية.

يعمل الاتحاد على بناء تحالف شركات طيران إقليمي تحت اسم أرابيسك (Arabesk) يضم كل من مصر للطيران و طيران الخليج و الخطوط الجوية اليمنية و الطيران العماني و طيران الشرق الأوسط و الخطوط الجوية التونسية و الملكية الأردنية و الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية ، من المتوقع أن يبدأ العمل الرسمي لهذا التحالف في مطلع العام المقبل، وستقوم الثمان شركات بالعمل على دمج جداول رحلاتهم لإيجاد طرق تحول ملائمة بين شبكات الطيران الخاصة بكل شركة، وكل شركة سيكون متاح لها 500 وجهة طيران حول العالم، وكل شركة سوف يكون متاح لها بيع تذاكر طيرانها من خلال منافذ الشركات الأخرى و إلي أي مكان، التحالف سيكون على شاكلة التحالف القائم بين الخطوط الجوية القارية (Continental Airlines) و الخطوط الجوية شمال غرب (Northwest Airlines) و الخطوط الجوية دلتا (Delta Air Lines).

الإتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي منظمه تتعاون بشكل مكثف مع الاتحاد الدولي للنقل الجوي (إياتا) (IATA) والمنظمة الدولية للطيران المدني (إيكاو) (ICAO).

اياتا او الاتحاد الدولي للنقل الجوي هي منظمة دولية مقرها مونتريال في كندا تعنى بشؤون الطيران و شركاته. انشأت مباشرة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية في ابريل 1945 في اجتماع عقد في هافانا, كوبا. ساهم في تأسيسها 57 عضوا من 31 دولة معظعمها من اوروبا و امريكا الشمالية, حاليا تضم المنظمة اكثر من 270 عضوا من اكثر من 140 دولة من مختلف بقاع الارض. قامت اياتا بتقسيم العالم إلى ثلاث مناطق:


شمال وجنوب امريكا 
اوروبا, الشرق الاوسط و افريقيا. مع ملاحظة ان المغرب و الجزائر و تونس تتبع لقسم اوروبا. 
اسيا, استراليا, و المحيظ الهادي. 
البعض يعتبر هذه المنظمة كمنظمة تتحكم في الاسعار ومجموعة ضغط, يحقق الاتحاد الاوروبي حاليا في ما اذا كانت المنظمة تخرق قوانين مكافحة الاحتكار الاوربية. العديد من شركات الطيران الاقتصادية ليس عضوا فيها.
تقوم المنظمة بتحديد 3 احرف كرمز للمطار و حرفين كرمز لشركة الطيران. تضع المنظمة القوانين والسياسات المتعلقة بالطيران والركاب والشحن وماشابه.

تحياتي لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## مهندس بحريني (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخوي على عملومات القيمة ..

وتمنى لك توفيق..،،


----------



## الضبيع (7 نوفمبر 2010)

يا خوان نريد منكم كعلومات عن جامعه كوالالمبور


----------

